# 5g Star Grass (Heteranthera zosterifolia) tank



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice progress with the plants! They must like the Aquasoil. Any opinions on MGOPM + sand?


----------



## algarciajr (Feb 5, 2012)

I have never tried Miracle Gro, but I did use some old potting mix capped with sand for a small pre-formed pond that I setup outside to grow some rotala and star grass. Pond has almost been setup for two weeks, I am testing to see what kind of growth I get.



Django said:


> Any opinions on MGOPM + sand?


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

did you mix the power sand with the AS on purpose?


----------



## algarciajr (Feb 5, 2012)

No, I bought used AS and it came like that.



John Simpson said:


> did you mix the power sand with the AS on purpose?


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

I love star grass. It's one of my favorite plants. Can't wait to see what your tank looks like once it all fills out.


----------



## algarciajr (Feb 5, 2012)

I really like using star grass as a carpet plant.

I am about to start dosing with PPS PRO ferts, it will be my first time ever using ferts. I can't wait to see what kind of results I get.



mayphly said:


> I love star grass. It's one of my favorite plants. Can't wait to see what your tank looks like once it all fills out.


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

I dose my 12g twice a week and my star grass grows like wild fire. Do you just keep trimming it to keep it like a carpet?


----------

